# ERR keep getting viruses from fish forums >.<



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Ok, what's the deal lately?!?

Left and right every fish forum's getting hacked and just about everyone lately has a virus on it. 

I went to fantasyreef.com (some mod on another site posted a link etc.)
forums.fishowners.com,
seahorse.org, and aquaticpredators.com,

And on everyone I got a virus!

AHHHHH!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

maybe ur seeing things? are you feeling well?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Are they Phbb based boards? THis was a problem on that type about a year ago. They were everywhere. One of the reasons we changed forum styles here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

i know aquatic predators had a hacker problem....but it was resolved...and no, they run on Invision Power Board, not PhpBB2.
I believe Invision runs differently than phpbb, and better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

That's why you need a firewall and a good virus protection program like norton.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I finally shut down the forum on my website because it was getting hacked every month or so. 


There must be some big fish hating group out there. I bet its PETA. LOL


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

lmao, well I have an anti-virus program and two firewalls, not the best type but still something.

The fantasyreef.com one I think is phpbb based, other ones were invision power boards. It was just odd, i'd log on or i'd just visit a certain part of the forum and a thing would pop up from my anti-virus program and say a have a new virus. 

It hasn't done it yet..but it was ticking me off before.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah on AP they got the guy who hacked into the site and made a thread bashing him lol.... Why on earth would people spend time on such a thing? I mean they gain nothing out of it......


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

That hacker on AP was pathetic. He was just a stupid script kiddie who deleted a few admin accounts and shut the board off. Admin easily got back on, fixed everything, and updated the software. Supposedly the guy also left a huge amount of data, heck they even have a picture of him!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Lol, thats not all they got....they got his myspace account too


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

and his xanga and they may have even gotten his email.

about why they would bash on him harif...
because they're aquatic predators. If you upset AP the entire board will come back at you HARSHLY. 

Lesson for today kids?
Don't piss off AP.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Personally I detest a lot of people on aquaticpredators and waterwolves, any forums like that. AP is has some very rude members but they are so more knowledgable and kind then other predatory fish boards that i'm on.

It's kind of wierd how they keep bashing on him and posting every personal amount of info they have on them, some people are even harassing him, but guys gotta remember how much money goes into that site and the people on there. You don't just simply go and shut the dang site down on something like that, ecspecially when your that new at what your doing. There are a lot of people as you read that would like nothing more then to just curb stomp him.

Anywho lol I just read all the threads on there and just saw everything that they have on them lol, his website, myspace, photo, etc.

What's even worse; the guy even sent viruses through email to the admins on Ap and AT, not the best thing to do. Time to just sit back and relax and see what happens.

On alighter note, I haven't gotten any viruses from the forums lately!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

I've never gotten a virus on my computer except once but I don't remember what site it was but my antivirus program said I had a virus, it quarentined it then I delted it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

flamingonhot said:


> AP is has some very rude members


i hear ya. That's why i dont post much on that site. i asked a question once and basically got yelled at for it. I'm more of a lurker on that site now.


----------

